

Eisenbahnnet: how the electron got spin - dluan
http://dennyluan.tumblr.com/post/103542156929/eisenbahnnet

======
gus_massa
Original story (linked at the bottom):
[http://commandcenter.blogspot.com/2013/05/eisenbahnnet-
bohrs...](http://commandcenter.blogspot.com/2013/05/eisenbahnnet-bohrs-trip-
about-spin.html)

